# UBER IPO a Race to the bottom and deception of investors and drivers????



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

This is a race to the bottom. Too many people are doing exactly the same thing UBER, Lyft, Ola, Didi, Taxis, Hire Cars, Airport Shuttle Buses, etc etc all earning around $7 NET in Australia and in other countries about 20% of that countries average wage. UBER as you know in Sydney Australia are subsidising UBER Pool eg charging passenger $9 and paying drivers $15 for a 14 km job in Sydney peak hour from Neutral Bay to Manly. IS THIS REALLY A GOOD BUSINESS TO INVEST or even work in? Surely not , please offer your feedback?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Helpfull said:


> This is a race to the bottom. Too many people are doing exactly the same thing UBER, Lyft, Ola, Didi, Taxis, Hire Cars, Airport Shuttle Buses, etc etc all earning around $7 NET in Australia and in other countries about 20% of that countries average wage. UBER as you know in Sydney Australia are subsidising UBER Pool eg charging passenger $9 and paying drivers $15 for a 14 km job in Sydney peak hour from Neutral Bay to Manly. IS THIS REALLY A GOOD BUSINESS TO INVEST or even work in? Surely not , please offer your feedback?


Loooolllll troll ???????


----------



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

Refer all comments now to the "Who is JOHN Galt " post as it is very similar


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Helpfull said:


> Refer all comments now to the "Who is JOHN Galt " post as it is very similar


Could you be a little more specific, or possibly even give a reference to which of the 9,554 posts you may be referring to ?










Is it just me who thinks your screen name could possibly be an oxymoron ?


----------

